# Sorry to ask...but Amy Tryon and Le Samurai



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Is there a video anywhere on the internet? I've never seen it and want to purely because I want to form my own opinion... Sorry if that sounds sick but I want to see what happened.


----------



## Nailed (11 August 2008)

search you tube.. more than likly.. i also have not seen it and may have a look

Lou x


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

Tried youtube and can't find anything...


----------



## Nailed (11 August 2008)

ditto.. i dunno where else to look.. I know the horse was put to sleep because of the injury.

Lou x


----------



## Tinker_Belle (11 August 2008)

Another poster on the Any Tryon thread said it had been removed apparently


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

There are videos of the horse. . .but nothing of the accident


----------



## CastleMouse (11 August 2008)

I remember someone on here uploaded it onto a downloads site... I'll have a look for it now...


----------



## dieseldog (11 August 2008)




----------



## nikkiportia (11 August 2008)

What a disgrace. I've never watched that vid, and am totally horrified.


----------



## Laafet (11 August 2008)

And to think people stuck up for her, if that had been in a race then people would be screaming for the jockey to be banned and say that horseracing was cruel.


----------



## hellspells (11 August 2008)

I hadn't seen that either - thank you DieselDog.  That is quite horrific


----------



## destiny11 (11 August 2008)

Jesus 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Been reading the threads and didn't know much about it, can't believe she kept going


----------



## Coffee_Bean (11 August 2008)

I am speechless. That really is one of the sickest things I have ever watched. And she says she couldn't feel it? That woman deserves to have her leg broken then made to run on it for 30 seconds, and jump a whacking great fence in the middle. sick. Sick. SICK. Omg I can't believe how mad I am, she deserves all the bad thats coming to her.


----------



## destiny11 (11 August 2008)

Just shows what are horses will do for us 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Poor poor boy


----------



## Nailed (11 August 2008)

Oh dear oh dear... 

No wonder there was such up roar..


----------



## CastleMouse (11 August 2008)

Thanks DD - I couldn't find the other link.


----------



## lucie1984 (11 August 2008)

What how did she keep going and not notice anything was wrong...Confused though as on the xc replay earlier on the BBC said all horses and riders in one piece after the xc.. they must have been wrong.
Poor horse..that woman shouldnt be allowed to ride.


----------



## Weezy (11 August 2008)

That was at the Rolex champs 07 not the Olympics.


----------



## dieseldog (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What how did she keep going and not notice anything was wrong...Confused though as on the xc replay earlier on the BBC said all horses and riders in one piece after the xc.. they must have been wrong.
Poor horse..that woman shouldnt be allowed to ride. 

[/ QUOTE ]

This was from last year at Kentucky - not last night


----------



## CastleMouse (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
What how did she keep going and not notice anything was wrong...Confused though as on the xc replay earlier on the BBC said all horses and riders in one piece after the xc.. they must have been wrong.
Poor horse..that woman shouldnt be allowed to ride. 

[/ QUOTE ]
That wasn't at the Olympics, it was at Kentucky Horse Trials last year. Le Samurai was humanely euthanized a few days later.


----------



## Ezme (11 August 2008)

I have never said anything about AT untill today as i had never seen that video, when i saw her dangerous and careless riding today i thought it might all be true but now I've see this video she should be banned. NOW, its not a coincidence that happened and the gallops at a massive table on a hill. She is appalling and I hope word of this forum gets back to her. Even a complete novice would have felt that, he was DRAGGING his leg. Bless him for jumping why he didn't catapult her into the fence i will never know.


----------



## Flint12 (11 August 2008)

How could you justify carrying on!! How Horrific!!


----------



## Nailed (11 August 2008)

quiet worry if an olympic level rider couldnt feel that isnt it? Ifyour horse starts break canter, changing leg and cantering sideways.. i think id think summit was wrong.. wouldnt you!

Lou x


----------



## lucie1984 (11 August 2008)

Sorry blonde moment! ops!!!!!!!


----------



## Toast (11 August 2008)

how could you NOT feel that??!
Thats absolutely disgraceful


----------



## TinselRider (11 August 2008)

QR
That has to be one of the most upsetting videos I have ever watched 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  That poor poor honest little horse.....Did NOT deserve to be pushed in such an in-humane way =(

I have seen all of the AT threads on here and wondered why there was such an uproar.....I can now CLEARLY see why!

As for AT I'd have thought she'd have leant a very hard hitting message.....evidently and unfortunately not judging by her riding at Bejing!!! Its a good job from the horses point of view that she did become unseated ...I dread to think what could have happened if she didn't


----------



## Ziggy_ (11 August 2008)

Sorry to be daft but I was watching the XC last night while half asleep. Can someone tell me what happened? I saw AT fall off but that was it.


----------



## Nailed (11 August 2008)

she was riding irratically.. pushing the horse into a long and quick pace! the horse was struggling to jump because of the speed at which he was being forced to cover the ground.

This is one of the reason she came off, as from what i could see the horse just did not get enough collection to jump the fence easily.

Lou x


----------



## louisem (11 August 2008)

As a non-eventer,I never watched that,or,in fact  perhaps,narrow - mindedly,never heard about it.
I felt sick.
She should be banned.
Disgace to horse sport.
I missed todays debacle aswell.OH not so.
'F*t American c*w riding at the O.G should be shot' he said.
'You wouldn't leave her in charge of a f**king wheelbarrow' he said.
nough said?


----------



## Ziggy_ (11 August 2008)

I saw she was going way fast, I was wondering if I had missed something. Whats the uproar about the Le Samauri? I'm assuming thats not the horse she was riding?

Sorry to be blonde!


----------



## kanter (11 August 2008)

OMG that is unforgivable.

I thought the Fur programme the other night had some fairly shocking examples of animal abuse in it but this is almost worse because as well as the physical abuse there is a complete breach of trust.

How could anyone build up a relationship with a horse and then abuse it in such a way?

I dont believe in an  eye for an eye so wish her no physical harm but hope she is tormented by the memory of this event.


----------



## Sarah1 (11 August 2008)

I've never been able to watch it all the way through - that poor horse - she's an absolute disgrace to the horseworld &amp; should be shot for what she did to that horse!  How can anyone trust her with their horses now?
She should be ashamed of herself &amp; no matter how great my love of the sport if I knew I'd inflicted so much pain &amp; suffering on an innocent, genuine creature like that I'd never ride again - how can she live with herself?
Cruel beyond words...


----------



## Ziggy_ (11 August 2008)

OMG i just re-read this thread and watched the video. That is disgusting and I agree she should have been banned.


----------



## Forget_Me_Not (11 August 2008)

'I simply apologize for being human'

Stolen from H&amp;H a fortnight ago. I think it somes up how I felt watching that video. I cannot understand how that could ever be justified nor why she is still competing. Sad I know, but I honestly don't know how she manages to live with her self let alone sleep at night.


----------



## Nailed (11 August 2008)

Le samurai was put to sleep last year after jumping in the Rolex (see video above) AT continued to jump the horse after he became profoundly lame.

Lou x


----------



## kirstyhen (11 August 2008)

I've never seen that film before, I was slightly worried that I wouldn't see the lameness after everyone stated how noticable it was, but oh my word, that is one lame pony. Poor boy.
I can see now why it provoked such an outrage.


----------



## no_no_nanette (11 August 2008)

First time I had seen this - quite appalling to watch, and there's no way she could not have been aware of that poor, poor horse's stumbling gait.  She got her comeuppance in the Olympics XC phase today, anyway ... just wish she had been permanently banned from competing after an exhibition like that.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (11 August 2008)

I can't bring myself to watch it again, it brings a lump to my throat just knowing the video is there, she is a wicked wicked person in my mind and should be banned.......not sure what happened last night in the XC.....off to find the post


----------



## Tinker_Belle (11 August 2008)

What a truly disgusting creature she is. That video has sickened me &amp; I for one hope she goes home from the Olympics with no medals at all.

That poor horse, it's plain for a total novice to see it's hopping lame &amp; she is supposed to be a professional.

I sincerely hope she gets banned from the sport &amp; any horses unfortunate enough to be ridden by that do not suffer the same fate as the poor animal shown in the video.


----------



## MooMoo (11 August 2008)

The b**ch doesnt deserve to own a horse. (sorry for the cursing but that has made me so angry)

Now, i'm not gonna pretend i'm an amazing rider but even i would have felt that! It's pathetic the way she seems to have pleaded ignorance. How could she not notice? He looked to have broken into trot at one point and even before he started stumbling, he seemed to be struggling.

Disgraceful, disgusting and plain CRUEL.


----------



## Lottie83 (11 August 2008)

I've watched it so many times, and each time just makes me feel worse, how could she not have pulled up!  And to think she was selected to represent her Country.


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2008)

If the FEI were too limp to ban her, the USA could have shown some guts and dropped her permanently.


----------



## Starbucks (11 August 2008)

QR - OMFG!!!!!!!  I think that vid as made me more upset than anything I have ever seen!!!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	













She has got to be either completely thick or totally evil!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!

Fat cow, I'm glad she fell off!!


----------



## TinselRider (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
'I simply apologize for being human'

Stolen from H&amp;H a fortnight ago. I think it somes up how I felt watching that video.  

[/ QUOTE ]

Ditto


----------



## MagicMelon (11 August 2008)

At least all of you who were outraged by her behaviour with Le Samurai can have some pleasure in seeing her fall off in the cross country earlier today


----------



## Ziggy_ (11 August 2008)

It was quite pleasing watching her fall off but hasn't she learnt a thing from what happened before? she was still pushing her horse way too hard and fast - if she had stayed on I hate to think what state the poor horse would have been in by the end.

BAN HER!!


----------



## Starbucks (11 August 2008)

Well I took pleasure in her falling off after "hearing" about the event, now I've seen it, I I'm just thinking "GRRRRRR!!!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








" No pleasure involved!


----------



## dozzie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
   Fat cow, I'm glad she fell off!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

PMSL!!!!

You just dont do subtle do you?


----------



## VLHIEASTON (11 August 2008)

Don't worry everyone, she will get her caputance.


----------



## Ezme (11 August 2008)

It really wouldn't surprise me if all her owners desert her now. Two events of blatent appaling riding is more than enough to change riders. hopefully we won't be seeing her again. 

I wonder is this thread will end up in H&amp;H....


----------



## Starbucks (11 August 2008)

No!!  Especially in these circumstance!!!  Seriously, I would not give a f*ck about hurting her feeling and all that, She is an absolute disgrace and she should be ashamed of herself.  That vid has seriously made my blood boil!!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









FTR - I know she's not really that big in the whole scheme of things, but it only fuels the whole "all you horse riders do is cling on, not really a sport is it??" comments when this woman is competing at the olympics and it's not like she's representing some random little country is it?? She just looks like a girl with a fat arse blobbing along and clearly not looking out for her horses. 

If I was her I would not dare show my face in the eventing cummunity ever again!!


----------



## golddustsara (11 August 2008)

OMG that is absolutely disgusting, I feel tearful and physically sick.  She should be banned from the sport and have a good whipping. 

I am glad the ****ing bitch fell off. How can they let someone like that compete at the Olympics?

There have been too many deaths of horses such as Teddy O'Connor (field incident) recently without riders like that going out recklessly with no regard for the horses welfare.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (11 August 2008)

First time I've seen the video clip, and I'm shocked at the amount of time she continued.  I'd assumed from the little I read when the incedent took place, that she was commited to a jump from about two or three strides away and therefore couldn't not jump.  The video has given a totally different slant on the issue.


----------



## kanter (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Don't worry everyone, she will get her caputance. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Hey great new word! Do you mean comeuppance?

I like caputance better  though - have visions of gallows, not real ones, more of a public feeling, like a virtual beheading, very apt


----------



## Ezme (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
 she was commited to a jump from about two or three strides away and therefore couldn't not jump.  The video has given a totally different slant on the issue. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Thats what I heard at the time which is why i didn't comment having not seen it myself.


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (11 August 2008)

I have just watched that video... Horrific absolutely horrific.  How could she not have noticed and why did she not pull up? Poor poor horsey... Why did she only get a few months ban?She shouldn't be on the team or allowed to compete anymore.  

Glad she fell off XC, even I could tell that it was going to go wrong, she rides like S**T!.


----------



## hellybelly6 (11 August 2008)

OMG why did she not stop?  She kept on going when he was obviously struggling and in pain.  She should  be banned for that, its animal abuse.  I am disgusted.


----------



## kombikids (11 August 2008)

so what was her excuse or reason?


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2008)

The commentary team said, rather suckupishly I thought, 'oh, no one could have sat that' to which one of my young daughters said 'I bet Mary King could' and the other one said, 'it wouldn't have happened to Mary King in the first place but this person is total rubbish'
they are 9 and 11.
I rest my case.


----------



## kerilli (11 August 2008)

well, i wouldn't have posted it, but i'm glad someone did, to convince those who thought we were all being very nasty and unfair, wanting her to fall off at HK.
what she did was absolutely unforgiveable, no question in my mind, and she doesn't appear to have learnt from it. she was galloping Poggio recklessly on the forehand and fell at a simple fence.
however, i agree with Lucretia's post earlier - we should be concentrating on a great day yesterday, no serious horse or rider injuries, a brilliant course which brought out the best of 98% of riders.
the AT thing has been "handled" by the toothless FEI. the AHSA still backs her, god only knows why. there's no point getting stirred up about it all over again. nothing we can do.
R.I.P. poor Samurai. i hope you're in a better place now.


----------



## Starbucks (11 August 2008)

From the "Team Tyron" website..

"I would like to express my appreciation to the Tribunal of the FEI Judicial Committee for its consideration and determination in this matter. I am prepared to accept the Tribunal's decision for the good of the sport. I would also like to thank my husband Greg, the Broussard family, Captain Mark Phillips, Karen OConnor, and the hundreds of people that have written letters to me over the last two and a half months. Your support has helped to get me through this very difficult time. I also want to reiterate my unequivocal apology to the Tribunal, the FEI, the USEF, the Broussards, Eventers and horse people everywhere for the mistake I made during the cross country at the Lexington Three-Day Event. I misperceived the situation and acted incorrectly. Had I known that Le Samurai was injured in any way, I would have pulled up immediately. In the sport of Eventing, the welfare of the horse must be paramount at all times. I firmly believe in this principle and to the extent that my actions on April 28, 2007 appeared inconsistent with it, I again want to express how truly sorry I am. Most importantly, I want to again express my devastation at having lost Sparky as a friend and a partner, and how much I miss him."

She never blumming mentions she's sorry to poor old Sparky does she???  First of all  "Thanks for all my support" then "Sorry to people I might get in trouble with".....

F*CKING BITCH!!!!!


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2008)

I'm sure you're right kerilli, but heck, he couldn't be in a worse one, could he, poor horse.


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
From the "Team Tyron" website..

"I misperceived the situation and acted incorrectly. 

[/ QUOTE ]

how very Clintonesque. I believe she is mispeaking, as well as misperceiving. Which is American for lying.


----------



## PapaFrita (11 August 2008)

I agree with your kids


----------



## Parkranger (11 August 2008)

I haven't ever seen that and thought, in the past, that maybe ppl were being harsh but I cannot understand how she couldn't feel that horse was hopping lame.

Poor poor boy x


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (11 August 2008)

I've just watched it again, in disbelief.  I can't really get my head around the cruelty involved, I actually counted the strides, and he carried on for nearly 50 before she pulled up.  Surely any normal horse loving person, even if they were approaching the last fence in a top competition, would AT LEAST pull the horse up to walk to assess the situation, at which point of course she should have bailed out.  What the hell was going through her mind?

I can't imagine being so competitive as to endanger my horses just to win.


----------



## nic85 (11 August 2008)

My God 
	
	
		
		
	


	








 I have not seen that video before but heard about it....How the hell she did not feel anything wrong is beyond me.

What an honest horse to carry her over the last fence...RIP you poor thing   
	
	
		
		
	


	





I have to say I saw her dressage and thought she looked like a sack of spuds....my 14 month old has a better seat than her!! 
	
	
		
		
	


	








And as for her fall XC at HK....well you could see it a mile off couldnt you......bloody woman.....


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2008)

To my mind there are only two possibilities - she is telling the truth and she didn't feel it, in which case, she should never ride another horse, or she is lying and she did feel it, in which case she should never ride another horse. 
If the latter, she should also be horse whipped.
Either way, I have totally lost respect for anyone who supports her, including Foggy Phillips and all and any members of the AHSA.
If indeed she won her place on the team based on her ability, never mind God Bless America, it's more a case of God Help America.


----------



## Keltic (11 August 2008)

Look at this
http://www.merinews.com/catFull.jsp?articleID=138792

Amy Tryon: One of the best in equestrian sports 

Amy Tryon with Poggio II deserve a gold medal in the Beijing Olympics 2008 for their performance and what they have had to do, to go to the Olympics. Amy Tryon also deserves a gold medal for being a kind and decent human being..

ETS yes it was me who put a comment at bottom of the news page


----------



## skewbaldpony (11 August 2008)

nope they're talking about a kind and decent person, must be someone else.


----------



## muffinino (11 August 2008)

Well said the_skewbald and kerilli. I have seen that video once before, although after the original uproar, and once I'd seen it I knew at once why people were outraged.

What saddens me is that she was chosen after making this 'mistake' (either she's thick as pig s***e or couldn't care less about the horse) and that she clearly hasn't learnt from it. To be careless once 'may' be a mistake (though I think not), twice is unforgivable. She's lucky that Poggio is not in need of a bullet too.
What's even worse is that all the people who rode so well are being overlooked because of it and I understand why some people are saying that a line should be drawn under it. However, neither should it be forgotten what she did to Le Samurai when even the most novicey beginner would have realised there was something wrong. I think I would feel a bit of sympathy if she'd pulled herself together and ridden well here, but it doesn't seem to be the case.


----------



## jules89 (11 August 2008)

i had not seen that footage and had said that i couldnt make a justified opinion without seeing the footage
i am SICK to my gut to see that. she claimed she couldnt pull the hrose away from the fence?!?!?! YEAH BLOODY RIGHT!! horrible
poor horse
at least she wasnt wearing white breeches but the thighs at the end- bloomin heck! 
sickening.


----------



## somethingorother (11 August 2008)

The poor poor boy! i feel a bit ill after watching that! how could she make him jump. Clearly a waste of an absolutely amazing horse if he was willing to carry on and jump with a broken leg for an idiot. Even novice riders can feel a lame horse, there's no excuse for that.


----------



## MissSBird (11 August 2008)

I hadn't seen that video before, and I am now mortified to call myself a horse rider if it puts me on a par with her.

There's no way you could not have felt that. There's no way she couldn't have pulled the horse up before the jump.


----------



## Hettie (11 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Look at this
http://www.merinews.com/catFull.jsp?articleID=138792 [/quot]

Goodness is it just me or was that article exceedingly poorly written? I suppose you would have to be pretty stupid to actually believe the blatant rubbish to write it


----------



## VictoriaEDT (12 August 2008)

AT  is a sick sick sick foul evil creature. I am still fuming about her a year later and my blood is boiling even more now and she better get her comeupance soon...............
Why do bad things always happen to good people like Claire Lomas (whom thank christ is not another statistic-get well soon), Cheryl Duke, Emma jonathan, Ellie Brennan, Caroline Pratt and so on, when there are disgusting people like AT still being allowed to put horses in danger (I couldnt give a toss about her life).
Harsh words I know but I am so cross with AT and devastated about Emmas death.


----------



## somethingorother (12 August 2008)

oh BUM!!!! i tried to click on the ratings on that article to see but accidently clicked the stars and pushed it up to 2 stars!!! sorry people!!! if i post a comment will it redeem me?


----------



## VictoriaEDT (12 August 2008)

post a comment! I just did and it was harsh!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (12 August 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Look at this
http://www.merinews.com/catFull.jsp?articleID=138792

Amy Tryon: One of the best in equestrian sports 

Amy Tryon with Poggio II deserve a gold medal in the Beijing Olympics 2008 for their performance and what they have had to do, to go to the Olympics. Amy Tryon also deserves a gold medal for being a kind and decent human being..

ETS yes it was me who put a comment at bottom of the news page


[/ QUOTE ]

i just had a little comment too - who the hell wrote that tosh??


----------



## Natch (12 August 2008)

Sorry to come to the thread late but oh my goodness -  that's the first time I have seen that footage and I feel sick - At the original outcry I was prepared to believe that the might not have noticed or that it happened so close to the next fence that she couldn't pull him up in time. I now realise that is rubbish.

Who wrote the tosh in that article? Probably her (very optimistic and naieve) PR agency.


----------



## hellsdarkrose (12 August 2008)

I can't believe she can't have notied that it's appaling and blatently obvious on video.

As a prfessional rider she shoudl nkow when her horse doesn't feel right.

She should be banned the fat heiffer.


----------



## hellsdarkrose (12 August 2008)

I apologise for the spelling mistakes I was angrily typing :s


----------



## lucretia (12 August 2008)

I read the article but i have not commented as i suspect its purpose is exactly this. t stir up the whole situation again and far from being written by AT's mother or PR company, it is written by one of her detractors. Look at the way it is written, no real horse person or journalist/ PR wrote that.
  I have said this else where as well as at the time. the video is awful, she did a bad thing. there was and is no excuse and she should not have been representing the USA this week. However the fact that she was is the fault of the FEI and the AHSA/USET. There is not one person i can think of who would not got to an olympics if asked so dont blame AT for that. You might direct some hate mail to those parties if you wish.
  However She is going to pay for this for the rest of her life, she will never escape it and that is a big punishment. She rode like a muppet yesterday but at Barbury rode the same horse in the same bridle (he wears a plain hackamore) and went round as polite as you like. Barely anyone even noticed she was there. I wouldnt wish anyone dead and just bear in mind that if she has a bad horse fall the horse might not get up either. 
  I havent changed my opinion of her actions that day in lexington, nor would i ever send her a horse of mine, but i do not think this constant rehashing of the subject serves any purpose except making eventing as a whole look bad. 
   you might also care to remember that for a great many years AT was a serving member of the city's fire service and consquently risked her life on many occasions to save other people and their proprty and livelihoods. i didnt remeber that 18 months ago but i am starting to wish i had.


----------



## 0 (12 August 2008)

OMFG.

I'm glad this subject is re-hashed here, it demonstrates that the horse owners on this forum - eventers or not - are appalled at mistreatment in competition and would never condone it, which I believe helps to redress the image AT has portrayed.


----------

